# Sleeping in a top knot



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Quick one (rare for me!! sorry!) - do you let your babies sleep at night in a top knot?

Am I being overly protective in thinking that Dakota may get hers out while I'm asleep & choke on it?

Her current top knot is a fabric strawberry on a rubber band - her hair is wrapped in paper.

edit: she's just 5 months old & totally into anything she can - she gets beside herself with excitement when I put down a bowl of fresh water!! also, it doesnt look like she even knows its there at the moment, although she had a big day at the groomer & is very, very tired.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Dakota wears bows on barrettes, doesn't she?

I would take it out at night or when you leave and can't supervise her. Barrettes are a choking hazard and I wouldn't take a chance if it were me.


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

i hadn't thought of the choking hazard because mishkin never gets them out but i take his topknot out before bed just like i let my hair out before bed, it's more comfortable for me so i just figure it's better for him too, plus, it would probably get knotty if left in overnight and hurt him when it's taken out in the morning.

he doesn't go to bed with a topknot but his hairs always still in the shape of one


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh mine sleep in their top knots (laytex bands) all the time and have for many years. I do remove any bows or barettes or decorations.

What is more dangerous is a collar. Indoors, dogs should IMHO always be naked to avoid any risk of collar getting caught on anything and strangling the pup.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'd just leave bands in. I do the top knot once a day and leave the bands in overnight.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I just leave a band in at night too. I would think their eyes would get irritated if you left it down at night, but I'd just put a regular band on her--not the strawberry one.


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

> ...Her current top knot is a fabric strawberry on a rubber band - her hair is wrapped in paper.
> 
> edit: she's just 5 months old & totally into anything she can - she gets beside herself with excitement when I put down a bowl of fresh water!! also, it doesnt look like she even knows its there at the moment, although she had a big day at the groomer & is very, very tired.[/B]


Awww, Dakota sounds so cute!

We have always left a small thin latex band in Scooty's hair even at night because otherwise the hair would be a big mess and irritate his eyes, plus, I'm not sure he can see if all that hair is in front of his eyes and he tends to move around at night.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone, I did take it out before bed - I don't trust this little muppet!

Yes Marj, Dakota does normally wear your barrettes, but this one the groomer put in. I do normally take them out when I can't supervise, I watched her get one out once & wouldn't trust her not to try & eat it!

She did look pretty special yesterday, despite the drama I had with Harley, I have to admit Dakota looked darling ..... Here she is when we got home, poor little one was all tuckered out from her big day .... (her 'chops' are still a little wet - she doesn't do too well in the car, but is getting lots better)

[attachment=16750:attachment]


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww that picture is just way too cute.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

What a cute picture of a very tired fluffbut.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I sometimes leave the bow in. Cosy doesn't bother it so what the hey.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Cute picture! I leave a band in Bella's hair, but nothing else. She likes to roll around at night and get under the covers, so if she had a bow in it would definitely come out at some point. I tried leaving the band out too, but the poor girl couldn't see where she was going and would just go sit by her stairs and whine until I pushed her hair back.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

I was wondering the same. Princess has her hair up 24/7 since we got her. She has it tied up with a rubber band and has a bow on special occasions ( or barret). I retie it every 3-4 days. I was wondering if this was bad for her hair.?? it doesn't seem to bother her, in fact when its time to go out or retie it, she puts her head on my lap and stays still until I'm done... almost like she prefers it up =).


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Aww...I love when they are at that age when they are sooo silly and adorable. Luci is gonna be a year old on the 16th, and still super silly....but it's so cute when they are still little and silly







Where does the time go?! memories....

ANYWAY, I usually take her topknot out at night. I know how awful my scalp feels when I have a ponytail all day, and how good it feels taking it off at night....so I am sure it can't be too comfortable to have your hair up all the time.....I usually do her topknot in the morning when we wake up.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Yep leave the topknot in but I wondered myself if I should. Thought maybe the hair needed rest.


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

mishkin never seems to have any problems seeing through his hair, he seems to like it up sometimes but other times he rubs his head on the floor until i let it out, then he stops rubbing it and plays with his toys.

i also love how he has bedhead in the morning, it's so cute lol, i think it's fine either way, depending on what you prefer for you and your malt, i just like mishkin to have a rest from it because i know for him it gets uncomfortable after a while.


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I remove the bow but leave the band. Awwww ,what a precious pic.Lov the dress!


----------

